# july4-6 looking to go offshore



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking for a ride out of freeport or glaveston. I have a 3day weekend for the first time in years sure would like to get offshore. Have plenty tackle. Will help with chores and gas . I can fillet fish. Call or text rusty at 409-457-6149


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the calls . My back went out monday. I wont be able to go this weekend. The boat ride would kill me.


----------

